# Second car choice



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, given that we're probably going to be needing a second car soon, and something small and a bit more economical, yet still a nice wee car. What would you go for out of these two?

A black Alfa Mito










Or a Black Fiat 500?










I really can't decide :/


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I would prefer the MiTo as a car, but the 500 might make a better long-term purchase. It will be cheaper to run, insure, service and will hold its value better.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the front of that alfa looks like some sort of noding dog !!! :?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am/was in the same boat you. I want a small cheap daily driver and those two are finally going to be coming into the US. The 500 is way to girlie for me standard but the Abarth Version..........I love Alfa's and always have so when they come state side I will be choosing the MiTo.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Fiat 500 for me, the MiTo has a face only its mother could love - cross eyed freak of a car 

Charlie


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Fiat 500 for me, the MiTo has a face only its mother could love - cross eyed freak of a car
> 
> Charlie


Kind of agree with you, but one really caught my eye on the road the other day, so I would go and take another look. The 500 is holding on to it's money like me granddad in the pub, I think it makes financial sense to get the fiat.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not the best pic but I would still go with the Alfa


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mini


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

yuck, i hate the new mini tbh. Still swithering over this one. Have driven the 500 quite a lot already and it's actually a nice wee car, even the 1.2 is fairly nippy. The Abarth version looks the bollocks but it's still a tad pricey. Going to have to go find a Mito to go for a test drive in i think.


----------

